# Comic books.



## PHRAG (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok, so now it seems it's cool to read comic books. Hollywood is running full bore on the comic book express.

I admit it, I read comic books. I have ever since my older brother bought me an Incredible Hulk subscription at the age of 6. Anybody else here read comics, or "graphic novels" for the literatti? Am I the only one?

Please keep the 40-year-old-virgin jokes to a minimum.


----------



## Heather (Jun 12, 2006)

We had a Pelicula? (Peculia? something like that) kicking around before we moved but now I'm not sure where it went. 

I like Neil Gaiman's stuff. Does that count?
Especially _American Gods_ (I know, that's a book, but still Gaiman!)


----------



## Marco (Jun 12, 2006)

I do. I but I don't collect them anymore. I collected comics when I was about 10-14 years old. I had a thing for Image comics so got as many #1's and #0's. Yea, they had #0 comics. I love them cause the girl showed a lot of skin and it was gorey. The detail was very good too. I also tried to collect as many of the marvel 2099 #1's. I remember I loved them cause they had the hologram covers.


----------



## bwester (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a ton of old star trek comics, some from the first series. Yeah, I was a trekie at one point.


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 12, 2006)

Neil Gaiman is pretty cool. He is working on a second movie that has some big names attached. I give it two years and he will be a media mogul.

I read alot of image comics when I was in my teens, but what 15 year old who knew comics existed didn't? I tried revisiting some of those books about a year ago. They didn't hold the same entertainment value.

As for Star Trek, I just never got the bug. I saw Empire Strikes Back in the theater so my heart was sold on Star Wars well before Next Generation hit the scene.

There have been some less than obvious comic-to-film adaptations in the past few years. American Splendor (ok, maybe that one is obvious), Ghost World, and Road to Perdition were all comics. 

It has been theorized that Pop culture runs in 20 year cycles. The Superman movies of the 80's have given way to the Superman movies of the 2000's. Interesting I think.


----------

